# 2015 SCB Stingray for Sale with a 2016 Mercury 300 HP Pro XS



## rnic464 (Aug 8, 2021)

2015 SCB Stingray for Sale with a 2016 Mercury 300 HP Pro XS

Have this nice looking well kept SCB Stingray for sale, Engine has about 60 hours on it. 2 Power Poles, 2 live wells, 75 qt. Yeti. Runs like a raped Ape. 80K OBO. Text 210-445-8519 for Pictures

0


 
0
 
R
rnic464 · a moment ago


----------

